# Hangry



## Nayshiftin (May 9, 2021)

I could cry. I’m angry when I go passed meal times . Sleeping is difficult too. Even though I’m trying . Losing weight is happening but slowed down and I’m all over the place. I feel miserable . Tell me is this a stage and will pass or is it .... ?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2021)

Why are you missing meals?
As a type two, usually cutting down on the carbs will do the trick, so a salad, stir fry or even a curry should all be fine as something to eat and restoring good humour and a relaxed attitude.
Losing weight is not punishing the body for daring to put on weight, more a restoring the normal metabolism the modern carb heavy diet throws into disorder.


----------



## Vonny (May 9, 2021)

It is horrid when weight loss slows down, and you feel like you may as well give up and give in and have a bun. Don't! The fact you've lost weight @Nayshiftin means you can do this. If your meals aren't filling you up, have a snack or two or cheese or nuts.

I hated the weeks I plateaued on the scales and it was only sheer bloody-mindedness that kept me on the straight and narrow. Sometimes I felt like crying with frustration.

@Drummer is right...you shouldn't be skipping meals. Being hungry isn't the right way to go about dieting, you just have to make sure that the things you are filling up on are low carb. Best of luck. Oh, and there seem to be many stages to living with diabetes, this is just one of them!


----------



## travellor (May 9, 2021)

I found planning was the key to my success.
Initially I kept a food diary, and used this to plan my day eventually.
I realised I was simply eating too much.
I set a calorie limit, spaced out meals, and the odd mid morning snack.
(Carrots mainly, cheese and nuts have way too much fat, and used my calorie allowance for the rest of the day!)

Eventually I did the 800 calorie a day Newcastle diet to finish off my weight loss. Overall I went down about five and a half stone.

It's not a steady loss, there are plateaus as your body starts to shed different types of fat, this is perfectly normal.
To be honest, I expect to feel hungry, as it was a massive change to my eating continuously, to eating to a limit.
I have a simple philosophy now, if I don't eat it, it won't make me fat.
I'm actually back on a diet after lockdown, I need to trim up a little again, and my gym is re opening, so I reckon if I could make that change, knowing me, it's possible to get on top of it.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 9, 2021)

About 40 years ago when I did Slimming World I stopped losing weight some way from my target and they kept saying I was not eating enough and my body had gone into starvation mode so I did start to eat a bit more and did get to my target. It was probably the last time I was anywhere near it.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 9, 2021)

I am on fitness plan and meals are usually planned it’s when things get in the way . Like today we were in the garden and it was about two ten before we had lunch . During the week we have lunch on one as he works in the home office snd I cook or make a salad for then , We just carried on but it was my mood and the feeling I got we had to just eat. I had a salad so it  be was not much to throw on a plate . But my mood. I guess I’ll get there. I’m keeping going anyways. I do feel it’s punishment for gaining the weight. I’m so ashamed of my size . But onwards forwards and thanks for all the great support,


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 9, 2021)

travellor said:


> I found planning was the key to my success.
> Initially I kept a food diary, and used this to plan my day eventually.
> I realised I was simply eating too much.
> I set a calorie limit, spaced out meals, and the odd mid morning snack.
> ...


Wow800 a day I struggle at 1200


----------



## Vonny (May 9, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I do feel it’s punishment for gaining the weight. I’m so ashamed of my size


Please don't be ashamed. You are doing your best to get yourself back to good health. You should be proud, not ashamed   We are rooting for you x


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 9, 2021)

Vonny said:


> Please don't be ashamed. You are doing your best to get yourself back to good health. You should be proud, not ashamed   We are rooting for you x


Thank you that is very kind


----------



## Leadinglights (May 9, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I am on fitness plan and meals are usually planned it’s when things get in the way . Like today we were in the garden and it was about two ten before we had lunch . During the week we have lunch on one as he works in the home office snd I cook or make a salad for then , We just carried on but it was my mood and the feeling I got we had to just eat. I had a salad so it  be was not much to throw on a plate . But my mood. I guess I’ll get there. I’m keeping going anyways. I do feel it’s punishment for gaining the weight. I’m so ashamed of my size . But onwards forwards and thanks for all the great support,


Is your fitness plan based on calories or carbohydrate intake?
Some examples of the suggested meals for the day might help to see where some of your erratic readings are coming from.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2021)

If your plan is to eat at one, then eat at one, as by not doing so you are no longer able to know what is helping and what is not. There was - surely - no reason that you could not leave the garden go and eat, and then go out again?
I hope that you had some of the essential nutrients, protein and fat as the main part of your meal, and that the salad was just for colour and flavour - otherwise you will not be nourishing and strengthening your metabolism - muscles need protein for repair and maintenance, fats are essential to maintain so many structures and processes within the body.


----------



## travellor (May 9, 2021)

Drummer said:


> If your plan is to eat at one, then eat at one, as by not doing so you are no longer able to know what is helping and what is not. There was - surely - no reason that you could not leave the garden go and eat, and then go out again?
> I hope that you had some of the essential nutrients, protein and fat as the main part of your meal, and that the salad was just for colour and flavour - otherwise you will not be nourishing and strengthening your metabolism - muscles need protein for repair and maintenance, fats are essential to maintain so many structures and processes within the body.



I had way more than enough extra fat on my body to provide me with anything I needed.
No extra fat needed to be put into me. I  wanted to lose what I already had.
Exercise helped me burn body fat, rather than muscle, no extra protein was needed.

Before I went on my first diet, I spent many years refining the "feast" part.
I was more than ready for the "famine" part.
It's probably how the human body evolved, I've been on a mostly salad diet since we are out of lockdown, I'm fine, just lighter and fitter than when I started.
Half a stone a month is a reasonable target at the moment, and I'm getting that, so it works for me.


----------



## Lucyr (May 10, 2021)

I know the hangry feeling well, I find it’s best not to go too far past a meal as it’s easier to make sensible choices when you don’t feel quite as ravenous. Having weighed myself this morning and having a holiday booked in 6 weeks, I am back to thinking about my choices today to get some weight lost. My mind does often go to the “I’ll just skip a meal to reduce the calories” but the choices at the meal after that aren’t usually good, so I try to stick to eating at regular times.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 10, 2021)

No I don’t intentionally skip meals but I did not expect such a feeling . Sometimes hormones play a part too. We were just busy on the garden and I guess the heavy work snd the time lapsed got me into such a state . I’ve not slept well or felt great all during this coming down to normal blood sugars but I really felt worse when high. I was up in the night at two and felt the sand did my sugars and they were 6.1 not thst low but I am not sure I’d like to feel like that all the time. This morning they are seven so that’s better than the tens will just plod away at this. I do eat the css as lx throughout the day snd as I’m got my goals


----------



## EllsBells (May 10, 2021)

You are doing fantastically well @Nayshiftin


----------



## travellor (May 10, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> No I don’t intentionally skip meals but I did not expect such a feeling . Sometimes hormones play a part too. We were just busy on the garden and I guess the heavy work snd the time lapsed got me into such a state . I’ve not slept well or felt great all during this coming down to normal blood sugars but I really felt worse when high. I was up in the night at two and felt the sand did my sugars and they were 6.1 not thst low but I am not sure I’d like to feel like that all the time. This morning they are seven so that’s better than the tens will just plod away at this. I do eat the css as lx throughout the day snd as I’m got my goals


6.1 is back in the prediabetes range.
It's a very good change.

To be honest, I found there isn't a simple fix.
Your body has got used to raised blood sugar. It'll take time for it to adjust to dropping levels.
It's the same as the weight loss.
The body adapts for extra weight. It's stored in different types of reserves, initial weight loss removes the first reserve, which is stored in tissue which is easily accessible. The body uses it first, (also stores as a semi liquid, so you lose weight quickly, as you lose a lot of liquid too). The next level is harder, as you move into long term reserves, which take more effort for the body to burn.
I found so long as I stayed energy deficient, there wasn't any magic, if energy out was less than energy in, my body had to make it up, so I burnt fat.
I could skip meals, sometimes I was happy to, sometimes I was forced to by work.
In the past I probably overate later, now watching calories, I knew what I had left in the day, sometimes I ate to the plan, and simply skipped, sometimes I had a bit more.
The later 800 cal diet made it quite simple though. I made a flask with the shake in, I could drink that anywhere.

I think like you, I accepted over eating had put me where I was, for me, I won't say I was ashamed, but I was certainly conscious I was overweight and diabetic. I used that feeling, and decided at least I could do something about at least one of those, (fortunately both as it turned out), so it became a very basic thing, a diet for a specific term to lose weight, followed by healthy eating.
I have slipped slightly during lockdown, but I accepted that too, we're not perfect, but I'm back on a mostly salad/vegetable low calorie diet again to trim up again. Probably 1200 calories now. Week 5, 1 more week to go, then I'll re-assess myself.
The beauty of doing a low calorie, food restricted diet is once you've done it, you know you can do it again.
Now, some may say "it's just the old yo-yo diet", but I know that I haven't been to the gym, some muscle has turned to some fat, I have been stuck in the house in front of tv more, I haven't walked into town every other day, I have eaten and drunk from boredom, so in my case it's a lockdown lifestyle change, and now it's changing back I'm resetting again.
(Maybe I should have just eaten and drunk less, and built a home gym on reflection!)

And I think, after that long, and probably very boring post from me, really it's just to say you're not on your own, we've all been there, and ups and downs are normal, and you're doing a great job, carry on doing it just as you are.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 10, 2021)

Thank you I found that so encouraging thank you for sharing . We have this journey sometimes on the bus other times in the waiting room and sometimes at the shop or restaurant. I have to say it’s a rollercoaster for me too. So I got through my bad day yesterday. I’ll add that to the diet see when the next one comes. I’m feeling positive . It’s 6.8 after breakfast 7.4 this morning . So from 33 at the start on and off I am in the best direction. I’ll avoid the bad foods but check until I feel safe but it’s really positive . Also no medication so I just need to move . Drink more  water lol the only bottle I’m on is the hot water bottle lol. I am feeling good today.


----------

